# Buckboard Bacon Macon



## txsharkbait (Jun 25, 2004)

Took three pork butts and turned them into....Amazing!
I highly recommend doing this...Or being related to someone who is doing this.  

The cure is salt, brown sugar and Prague Powder #1. 
New scales and universal cure calculator made the portioning part safe n easy.
Bagged them for two weeks or so. Turning daily.
Rinsed, tested for salt, rinsed again.
Dried in the fridge for 24 hrs or so
I put coarse pepper on them before hitting the pit
Put them all in the smoke for a while
The first three halves came off to be sliced thinly. and the other three (leaner ones) stayed on till they were like a tender brisket. I cut those over 1/4" thick. 
Pretty cool stuff!


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Dam that looks good.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Nicely done. Looks like you nailed it. Did you debone before or after smoking? Looks like after, but can't tell for sure.

I've got some pork loins curing and the should done by Saturday or Sunday. The smoker will be ready for them. Canadian Bacon by Monday at the latest.


----------



## txsharkbait (Jun 25, 2004)

Thanks, deboned and cut into close to equal halves very first thing.

Canadian bacon sounds good, post the pics when you make it!


----------



## texwake (Aug 17, 2010)

Whats Prague Powder? Never heard of it.


----------



## txsharkbait (Jun 25, 2004)

Prague powder #1 is the cure.
6.25% Sodium Nitrite mixed with salt. Also known as Pink Salt. As with any cure, it needs to be measured carefully. Best way for me is a small scale that weighs in 1/10ths of a gram. (Centigrams I think). Then mix it really well with proper amount by weight of kosher salt and brown sugar, not only to flavor the bacon, but also to "carry" the pink salt for even distribution.


----------



## UnclePoPo (Jun 4, 2013)

I followed your post and that looks awesome. Had the wife pick up a couple butts this weekend that were on sale at HEB. Going to get started in a couple of days trying this. Anything you would do different or change?


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Dam. Still looks good. I'm seriously thinking a couple of BLT's for dinner.


----------



## JKD (May 30, 2009)

Dick Hanks said:


> Nicely done. Looks like you nailed it. Did you debone before or after smoking? Looks like after, but can't tell for sure.
> 
> I've got some pork loins curing and the should done by Saturday or Sunday. The smoker will be ready for them. Canadian Bacon by Monday at the latest.


Sounds like I should have negotiated some smoked meats in the deal! Haha


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks good!


----------



## txsharkbait (Jun 25, 2004)

Thanks, 

My sister liked the bacon so much that she had me walk her through curing a batch of three Pork Butts yesterday. We'll see how far she takes it. I figure they'll be brought to me when its time to smoke em. Glad she'll have her own and stop begging for me to share! 

I picked up three more butts for myself. .97 a lb!

Unclepopo. I honestly would not change a thing. ...Yet.... Maybe switch things up down the road if I get bored with it. Its a great product as it is. Cheaper, easier to find, and we think way better than the belly bacon

The large and small gram scales are really helpful. Pretty cheap from Amazon

The Universal cure calculator (google it) is awesome. Thanks much Diggingdogfarm.


----------

